# Everglades National Park Saturday April 11



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report....


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful copper color


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Dawhoo said:


> Beautiful copper color


We were pretty far back in the backcountry. Every red I caught was dark copper colored like that one and the snook were really dark.


----------

